# Karasan Pictures



## Emre Karasan (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been working out in a GYM for 3 months, before I involved in swimming and martial arts.
I'm 25 years old, 6' 1', weight 218 pounds...

I would like to hear your critics.
And this week I started using creatine and amino acids.
I wanna add some more size and then start dieting.


----------

